# thread no longer needed



## anon6754 (17 April 2022)

Edit: removed to avoid criticism for a badly explained story


----------



## paddy555 (17 April 2022)

anon6754 said:



			Okay bit of a long one but I really could do with some advice about what to do..

So we went to see a TB the other day and were told he was a proper project but had been ridden in the past, he was in racehorse training but never actually ran. He was good as gold and so lovely on the ground but very flinchey, nevertheless I still wanted him.
The pair told us he could be awkward to load but we were not even remotely prepared for how bad he was going to be. So I paid a £450 deposit via bank transfer and agreed to pay the rest in cash upon collection. We fought with him for 3 straight hours, every tiny push or feel of pressure he would rear up and run backwards to the point where it was getting dangerous for everyone involved. We sedated him with vet-grade sedative as our transporter is allowed to administer it and even after this he was still rearing and playing silly buggers.
We eventually just gave up and they agreed we could have our money back so the cash was handed back straight away and he said half an hour after he got home he’d send the deposit back. Now 48 hours later and still no deposit - he’s started to ignore my messages and has said it’s ‘pending’ but I don’t believe he’s sent it at all and I really don’t know what to do.
£450 might not seem like a lot but I’m 19 and it’s a full months wages for me and I’m lost without that cash, I can’t do anything..

Please help

Oh and a quick note in that these two hadn’t got a clue what they were doing, they were both terrified of horses and clearly only in it for the money, they’re just dealers who got in way over their heads
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorry to say that what stands out in this post are the words "we fought with him for 3 straight hours"

poor horse. You say he  was "playing silly buggers" after 3 hours. After 3 hours I would imagine that far from playing "silly buggers" the horse was seriously distressed.


----------



## anon6754 (17 April 2022)

paddy555 said:



			I'm sorry to say that what stands out in this post are the words "we fought with him for 3 straight hours"

poor horse. You say he  was "playing silly buggers" after 3 hours. After 3 hours I would image that far from playing "silly buggers" the horse was seriously distressed.
		
Click to expand...

No that’s completely my crappy wording, we gave him so much time but he was going to kill one of us - I know he was distressed but if you’d have seen his condition I can promise that he’d have been a million times better off with us than he was there 
I swear we never laid a hand on him, he was genuinely going to flatten one of us if we did anyway


----------



## anon6754 (17 April 2022)

anon6754 said:



			No that’s completely my crappy wording, we gave him so much time but he was going to kill one of us - I know he was distressed but if you’d have seen his condition I can promise that he’d have been a million times better off with us than he was there
I swear we never laid a hand on him, he was genuinely going to flatten one of us if we did anyway
		
Click to expand...

Also, *with him* not against him


----------



## meleeka (17 April 2022)

I think you’d have to pursue it through the small claims court (if in UK).  He wasn’t as described and you couldn’t purchase him (sounds a lot worse than tricky to load).  

He must have got there somehow.  Did they say how he was loaded before?


----------



## PurBee (17 April 2022)

Its feasible that the return refund bank transfer is pending as its not an instant process like card payment online merchants. I’d wait until tuesday morning and if no refund, get in contact again. (im also wondering if its a high street bank if the working week, excluding weekends applies, so could be the transfer is delayed due to this being a weekend?)

To be honest, i’d also ignore a buyer who sends me loads of texts at a weekend expecting a bank transfer to be instant, when it’s pending, and i’ve informef them of that fact. So dont sweat it until tues, allowing monday for it to show in your account.


----------



## anon6754 (17 April 2022)

Their story kept changing .. 
At first it was they gave him a little time and he got on a trailer but after a couple hours it changed to ‘two main put him in a chifney and pulled him straight on’


----------



## anon6754 (17 April 2022)

PurBee said:



			Its feasible that the return refund bank transfer is pending as its not an instant process like card payment online merchants. I’d wait until tuesday morning and if no refund, get in contact again. (im also wondering if its a high street bank if the working week, excluding weekends applies, so could be the transfer is delayed due to this being a weekend?)

To be honest, i’d also ignore a buyer who sends me loads of texts at a weekend expecting a bank transfer to be instant, when it’s pending, and i’ve informef them of that fact. So dont sweat it until tues, allowing monday for it to show in your account.
		
Click to expand...

it’s starling bank if that means anything - I’ve worked so hard for this money and I’m just stressed out, the two of them were very dodgy which I only realised after it was too late anyways. He’s still asking for money off multiple other people for the horse which is what’s concerning me.


----------



## PurBee (17 April 2022)

Try not to worry, until you have proof you need to. 
If seller is being a twit, You can claim it back via small claims if you have a name, address of seller and proof of your bank transfer. The process can be done online. Many sellers refund quickly when notified smalls claims ball will roll.


----------



## Red-1 (17 April 2022)

It took me approx 4 hours to get the cob in my avatar into the box. I too had been told he was bad to load. Because of that, I had pre arranged that if he didn't load, he wasn't mine! It was part of the sales agreement.

I explained that, nice as their livery yard was, it wasn't where I wanted to keep him. He fought badly, I had to do some education away from the box for about an hour before even presenting him to the lorry. He tried barging, striking, taking me skiing, rearing, cow kicking, running over me. It was fair enough, they had told me he was tricky. I had taken a good friend and sandwiches! In fact, the previous owner also provided coffee and bacon sarnies.

He kept having rests, drinks and even a pee in his stable and I kept my head and was calm even when he didn't keep his. Just kept reminding him of his manners and politely requesting he look at the problem. In the end we waited him out, with requests to keep concentrating on the problem.

I think you have been lucky to get the money back, as they had told you he was awkward to load. Once the money is paid over, it is your horse, your problem, so they sound very decent.

If it says pending, I would give them some time.

ETA - I think the thread title "Stolen Deposit" is very strong, and if I were the seller I would be very cross. Possibly even cross enough to cancel returning the deposit that is pending. A deposit saves the horse for you, in this case one that was declared difficult to load. It sounds that they fulfilled their side of that bargain.


----------



## anon6754 (17 April 2022)

Red-1 said:



			It took me approx 4 hours to get the cob in my avatar into the box. I too had been told he was bad to load. Because of that, I had pre arranged that if he didn't load, he wasn't mine! It was part of the sales agreement.

I explained that, nice as their livery yard was, it wasn't where I wanted to keep him. He fought badly, I had to do some education away from the box for about an hour before even presenting him to the lorry. He tried barging, striking, taking me skiing, rearing, cow kicking, running over me. It was fair enough, they had told me he was tricky. I had taken a good friend and sandwiches! In fact, the previous owner also provided coffee and bacon sarnies.

He kept having rests, drinks and even a pee in his stable and I kept my head and was calm even when he didn't keep his. Just kept reminding him of his manners and politely requesting he look at the problem. In the end we waited him out, with requests to keep concentrating on the problem.

I think you have been lucky to get the money back, as they had told you he was awkward to load. Once the money is paid over, it is your horse, your problem, so they sound very decent.

If it says pending, I would give them some time.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, I’m just a stress head and this means a lot to me. I was heartbroken we couldn’t take him but even our transporter (who is incredible with the horses) was commenting on how unpredictable he was after the sedation. 
He nearly crushed my mum and he just really wasn’t relenting, it wasn’t worth it in the end - and i was late for work whoops


----------



## anon6754 (17 April 2022)

anon6754 said:



			Thank you, I’m just a stress head and this means a lot to me. I was heartbroken we couldn’t take him but even our transporter (who is incredible with the horses) was commenting on how unpredictable he was after the sedation.
He nearly crushed my mum and he just really wasn’t relenting, it wasn’t worth it in the end - and i was late for work whoops
		
Click to expand...

* as in getting the horse meant a lot to me


----------



## Red-1 (17 April 2022)

anon6754 said:



			* as in getting the horse meant a lot to me
		
Click to expand...

I understand that this was important to you, but please see my edit to my original post.


----------



## anon6754 (17 April 2022)

Red-1 said:



			It took me approx 4 hours to get the cob in my avatar into the box. I too had been told he was bad to load. Because of that, I had pre arranged that if he didn't load, he wasn't mine! It was part of the sales agreement.

I explained that, nice as their livery yard was, it wasn't where I wanted to keep him. He fought badly, I had to do some education away from the box for about an hour before even presenting him to the lorry. He tried barging, striking, taking me skiing, rearing, cow kicking, running over me. It was fair enough, they had told me he was tricky. I had taken a good friend and sandwiches! In fact, the previous owner also provided coffee and bacon sarnies.

He kept having rests, drinks and even a pee in his stable and I kept my head and was calm even when he didn't keep his. Just kept reminding him of his manners and politely requesting he look at the problem. In the end we waited him out, with requests to keep concentrating on the problem.

I think you have been lucky to get the money back, as they had told you he was awkward to load. Once the money is paid over, it is your horse, your problem, so they sound very decent.

If it says pending, I would give them some time.

ETA - I think the thread title "Stolen Deposit" is very strong, and if I were the seller I would be very cross. Possibly even cross enough to cancel returning the deposit that is pending. A deposit saves the horse for you, in this case one that was declared difficult to load. It sounds that they fulfilled their side of that bargain.
		
Click to expand...

Better ? Look I don’t think I’ve explained this very well and I haven’t exactly name dropped anyone have I, I don’t want to make their lives difficult but when they said they’d transfer my money back and then go to straight up ignoring me, would you not be a bit panicked ? If they said they were going to keep the deposit I would have been shattered but that’s their right sort of. But they didn’t. They said I could have it back.


----------



## anon6754 (17 April 2022)

**Just an update, he has admit to never having sent the money and is trying to sell me the horse again.


----------



## Amymay (17 April 2022)

anon6754 said:



			**Just an update, he has admit to never having sent the money and is trying to sell me the horse again.
		
Click to expand...

What do you mean trying to sell you the horse again?


----------



## Red-1 (17 April 2022)

If you can prove they were dealers, you can go to court to recover the money. It isn't always easy though. First of all you have to prove they are dealers, then you need to actually get the money off them once you have won.

Often they claim they have no money/saleable possessions.


----------



## anon6754 (17 April 2022)

Amymay said:



			What do you mean trying to sell you the horse again?
		
Click to expand...

‘I’ll deliver him tomorrow for no charge’


----------



## Amymay (17 April 2022)

anon6754 said:



			‘I’ll deliver him tomorrow for no charge’
		
Click to expand...

Ah, well that’s a solution to your problem. Excellent news.


----------



## nutjob (17 April 2022)

Have you tried looking up the persons name on the dodgy dealer facebook page?


----------



## J&S (18 April 2022)

" and i was late for work whoops"

This sort of issue needs to be adressed with all the time in the world.  In other words, you ran out of time.......... you never know when a horse is just going  say," ok you win, here I come"......  Also knowing you had an end time to fix it in will have put added stress onto yourself and not helped the situation.     I hope all will be well when he is delivered to you.


----------



## anon6754 (18 April 2022)

I think you should all go try to load him and then tell me I’m the issue, I’ve spent hours before loading awkward horses but none that were actually dangerous, I know when to pick my battles - there’s something psychological going on with him and I’m not going to buy a horse that’s going to kill me. 
I forgot how righteous everyone in the horse world thinks they are, you don’t know the whole situation, you’re not any better than me just chill out man


----------



## anon6754 (18 April 2022)

J&S said:



			" and i was late for work whoops"

This sort of issue needs to be adressed with all the time in the world.  In other words, you ran out of time.......... you never know when a horse is just going  say," ok you win, here I come"......  Also knowing you had an end time to fix it in will have put added stress onto yourself and not helped the situation.     I hope all will be well when he is delivered to you.
		
Click to expand...

definitely wasn’t that i forgot I even had work and wasn’t until my dad called me at 5pm n said I wasn’t going to make it into work, no you’re completely right obviously


----------



## Pearlsasinger (18 April 2022)

anon6754 said:



			I know when to pick my battles - there’s something psychological going on with him and I’m not going to buy a horse that’s going to kill me.
		
Click to expand...

And yet you are still prepared to accept delivery of this horse?


----------



## I'm Dun (18 April 2022)

anon6754 said:



			I think you should all go try to load him and then tell me I’m the issue, I’ve spent hours before loading awkward horses but none that were actually dangerous, I know when to pick my battles - there’s something psychological going on with him and I’m not going to buy a horse that’s going to kill me.
I forgot how righteous everyone in the horse world thinks they are, you don’t know the whole situation, you’re not any better than me just chill out man 

Click to expand...

We only know what you have told us. And from that you bought a horse thats tricky to load, didnt have the skills to load it and no longer want it. The dealer offered your money back and hasnt sent it.

I will bet you your £450 that Red or any number of posters here would have had the horse loaded and home. 

You may or may not get the money. Its £450. It may seem a lot but it absolutely isnt where horses are concerned. Thats one bank holiday call out for mild colic.

If you paid by bank transfer you can approach your bank to request a chargeback. They will probably help.


----------



## paddy555 (18 April 2022)

anon6754 said:



			I think you should all go try to load him and then tell me I’m the issue, I’ve spent hours before loading awkward horses but none that were actually dangerous, I know when to pick my battles - there’s something psychological going on with him and I’m not going to buy a horse that’s going to kill me.
I forgot how righteous everyone in the horse world thinks they are, you don’t know the whole situation, you’re not any better than me just chill out man 

Click to expand...


is it the school  holidays? sounds as if it could be. 

you bought a horse which the dealer told you was difficult to load. Most people would have bought it subject to the dealer delivering it. You have all these hours loading difficult horses but can't. 
You were told by the dealer the horse had been ridden in the past. The dealer told you he was a proper project. To me that is dealer speak for I have no idea if he can be ridden, I'm not stupid enough to try but go ahead if you want. I have made sure I have not misrepresented the horse. 
Has been ridden doesn't mean he is a riding horse.It may mean someone tried and from their hospital bed decided it hadn't been such a good idea after all. If he was in training I would have contacted the trainer to try and find out more. 

From your final sentence I think this is just a school holiday problem but if it is for real then for heaven's sake be careful if you try to get on this horse. You have no idea what his reaction is going to be. I would be getting him checked out by a vet for KS and ulcers to try and reduce any risk. 
From what you have written far from losing £450 (and I very much doubt it will be forthcoming) this may be a very expensive exercise in vet fees. 

Let's just hope it's the Easter hols and term starts again before too long.


----------



## AFishOutOfWater (18 April 2022)

Hey OP, deep breath. You're understandably upset; you didn't get the horse you wanted or your money, and frankly whether we could have loaded it or not is a moot point, the original post was about the deposit and if you've decided not to go for this horse anyway by the sounds of it. Maybe wise.
Firstly, if he's not sent it and is trying to 'sell you the horse again' you need to speak to your bank first thing on Tuesday morning and explain the situation. Take screenshots of all the messages/communications you have with seller AND the original advert - if necessary you can do a chargeback but you need evidence of attempts to communicate with seller to persuade them to give you a refund. However, it is a very easy process: I have done it and got my money back in 24hrs. 

Good luck horse shopping - but do be careful.


----------



## Kodak_TBT (18 April 2022)

anon6754 said:



			it’s starling bank if that means anything - I’ve worked so hard for this money and I’m just stressed out, the two of them were very dodgy which I only realised after it was too late anyways. He’s still asking for money off multiple other people for the horse which is what’s concerning me.
		
Click to expand...

I too am with Starling bank, refunds take 1-3 banking days to clear and its a bank holiday weekend so you need to factor that in.


----------



## Red-1 (18 April 2022)

I'm Dun said:



			I will bet you your £450 that Red or any number of posters here would have had the horse loaded and home.
		
Click to expand...

Red doesn't do loading issues commercially any more, or teaching. Too old and wise 

I did Rigs because he was for me.


----------



## Getbackboys (23 April 2022)

After all has failed and it is not going to load and you are stressed enough, lead horse out of the yard down the road so out of eye sight of the yard and other horses, bring the trailer or horse box to where the horse is and trust me it will choose to get on because it is now out of its secure zone and leaving the other horses - see if it works for you


----------

